# DreamChi Wolf Snuggle Bag <3



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

first time workin with faux fur...and it came out pretty good! it was very intense sewing though...lol ccasion9: let me know what u guys think!

KC loves it :]








Dex and KC were playfighting on it lol








pose for me babies <3








yummy mommy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think it looks great pidge!! I really like the color of the faux fur, very unique!! Puppies look so cute modeling it for us!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think it looks great pidge!! I really like the color of the faux fur, very unique!! Puppies look so cute modeling it for us!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks zorana!  yea i fell in love when i first saw it lol! hehe they were so happy! esp. KC lol. Dex tried goin in it but gave up rofl!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is my favorite snuggle bag you've made! You just keep getting better and better! And I love the pink fur. I've been shopping like crazy for myself and the dogs. But I see a dream chi snuggle something comin in our near future lol! Keep up the good work 😊👍


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> This is my favorite snuggle bag you've made! You just keep getting better and better! And I love the pink fur. I've been shopping like crazy for myself and the dogs. But I see a dream chi snuggle something comin in our near future lol! Keep up the good work 😊👍
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:lol: :lol: thanks!!!! LMAO! i'll be here! ^^


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I like it, nice. My pups like the fake fur, except Ike he is very attached to the one you made him. I am going to have to order another like Ike's as it has been washed a lot and it is the only one he will sleep in, it is not worn yet holding up great. You do fantastic work.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> :lol: :lol: thanks!!!! LMAO! i'll be here! ^^



You make it so hard! You bad girl lol. What I love about this snuggle bag is it's sooooo girly!! You really outdid yourself. I just bought a wooflink carrier on Friday. And I went to a holistic healthy pet store near me on Friday to redeem my coupon for the primal starter pack, but I forgot the coupon! Lol. But anyways, I found out last week at my favorite boutique that I could still use a $25 coupon they had held on to for me, it had expired back in February. Soooo I bought a Petote Carrier today! And now you've got me drooling over this new snuggle bag lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> I like it, nice. My pups like the fake fur, except Ike he is very attached to the one you made him. I am going to have to order another like Ike's as it has been washed a lot and it is the only one he will sleep in, it is not worn yet holding up great. You do fantastic work.


awwww so glad it's still being used!!! lmao that is too cute!



Chiluv04 said:


> You make it so hard! You bad girl lol. What I love about this snuggle bag is it's sooooo girly!! You really outdid yourself. I just bought a wooflink carrier on Friday. And I went to a holistic healthy pet store near me on Friday to redeem my coupon for the primal starter pack, but I forgot the coupon! Lol. But anyways, I found out last week at my favorite boutique that I could still use a $25 coupon they had held on to for me, it had expired back in February. Soooo I bought a Petote Carrier today! And now you've got me drooling over this new snuggle bag lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


muhahaha!!! that is a lot of fun stuff!!  heyyyyy u should be gettin my carrier not theirs! SHEESH lmao jk :] :lol: fun fun fun coupons! :coolwink: poor u forgot ur coupon for the primal LOL!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I love it and love the colour! Out of all the snuggle bags you've made, this is my favourite too. My chis LOVE fake fur.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Adorable babies <3 I personally don*t like that kind of faux fur, it*s so dry hihi..but it looks cute <3


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

Aww so beautful 


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it's very interesting, and I'll definitely want one!!! You make such nice things!!! Do you have a shop or website I can check out? My Chi will want one!!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

That is so cute! Copley would be ripping out that faux fur before I could even set the bed on the ground though. Sometimes I wish he would let me have nice things...


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> That is so cute! Copley would be ripping out that faux fur before I could even set the bed on the ground though. Sometimes I wish he would let me have nice things...


Haha. That's a dog's nature! Maybe satisfy it's urge to rip things apart by getting a little toy for it.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Ponyvaille said:


> Haha. That's a dog's nature! Maybe satisfy it's urge to rip things apart by getting a little toy for it.


Haha! I joke about not having nice things, my dogs are actually pretty well behaved. I should show you the pile of toys in the house. I have so many toys that we rotate them in and out of circulation. He only occasionally destroys stuff, and only "his" stuff but I know with his love of faux fur specifically a bed like this would be toast in no time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ponyvaille (Aug 29, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> Haha! I joke about not having nice things, my dogs are actually pretty well behaved. I should show you the pile of toys in the house. I have so many toys that we rotate them in and out of circulation. He only occasionally destroys stuff, and only "his" stuff but I know with his love of faux fur specifically a bed like this would be toast in no time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha! My Chi tears his toys, so we keep his toys limited.  I actually haven't tried giving my Chi faux fur beds, but i think it's time I find out if he's going to destroy it or not.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg annie! LOL hope the bed i sent you is still alive! haha 

ponyvaille i sent you a private msg


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

That bed is alive and well! In fact there is a chihuahua in it right now! But if it was faux fur it would have been toast.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

doginthedesert said:


> That bed is alive and well! In fact there is a chihuahua in it right now! But if it was faux fur it would have been toast.


hahahaha!!! :laughing5:


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So nice! Love the fur combo you choose.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

zellko said:


> So nice! Love the fur combo you choose.


Thanks u zellko!  its a fav on the couch in this household during the colder days


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Love the bed! It looks like something my dog would love. I make beds too.  In fact, I have about 4 beds laying around my house right now for my one Chihuahua!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Starr said:


> Love the bed! It looks like something my dog would love. I make beds too.  In fact, I have about 4 beds laying around my house right now for my one Chihuahua!


thanks starr! that's awesome! :toothy8: never enough beds for 1 chi lol!


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

I love the fur bag!! How can I purchase one?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

PearlyQ said:


> I love the fur bag!! How can I purchase one?


hi there!  i dont work with this fabric anymore since it almost broke my machine but i can make plenty of other minky fabrics if ur into that  just shoot me a message if you're interested :toothy8:


----------

